# You ate what????



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sorry but I had to laugh. Sounds like something my pups would do. I know several of my foster pups would hve done that. Hope everyone feels ok tomorrow.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Lol!! Oh Tucker..


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

LOL. Love that white nose.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

You can almost hear him say: "I know what this looks like, but let me explain..."


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

good grief! flour??!! It doesn't even taste that good! Well, maybe yours does! LOL


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

These pics made me laugh!! The 1 st pic he looks SO proud and happy, the 2nd pic is like he just figured out that mom & dad are upset about something but he has no idea what upset them!!
I know it wasn't as funny for you as is it for us....sorry


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> These pics made me laugh!! The 1 st pic he looks SO proud and happy, the 2nd pic is like he just figured out that mom & dad are upset about something but he has no idea what upset them!!
> I know it wasn't as funny for you as is it for us....sorry


Actually we had a pretty good laugh about it.. It was fairly easy to clean up and it didn't incur major vet bills, so I retained my sense of humor. Just never thought he'd be interested in flour...:uhoh:


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I think Tucker is giving you the hint to make some homemade dog biscuits 

Toss some peanut butter and milk into that flour to make a dough. roll out to 3/8". Place on baking sheet. Cut into rectangles and bake, instant dog cookies!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I bet you enjoyed cleaning up!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

He looks so proud of himself!!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

While the humans are away, doggies will play. Glad Tucker wasn't too sick after the flour feast. One of my previous dogs ate a whole batch of rolls that i had put near the woodstove to raise. He was pretty green around the gills that day.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

haha! i couldn't stop laughing at the first picture its like he's laughing and saying " and you thought golden's didn't eat flour!!"

ill have to remember this for chester. thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Who would of thunk? Silly Tucker


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I guess that's a lesson learned...don't leave a bag of flour within reach of Tucker


----------



## mmacleod75 (Apr 7, 2012)

I love the first picture, like he's smiling with a job well done LOL


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

First picture...he thinks it's sooooo funny. Second picture...saw dad's face. Lol. I'm sorry you had to clean up after him and he got sick..but at least you (and we) have all had a good laugh.

Goldens do the darndest things.


----------



## bljohnson4 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hahaha I just saw this post. So funny!!


----------

